# Where to buy Eheim 1262?



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I would like to pick one of these up who carrys them in store?

I tried Big Als in Kitchener but no luck, I will be in newmarket boxing day so that area would be good for one day and sales if avail. 


Thx


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Marine depot has them. I have one also, id consider trading for a 1260. 900gph through a 60Gal tank seems a bit much for my new build.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

I checked on line but the only Marine depot is in the us? Im looking to see if i can get one quick and new, but will order on lin e if i cant find one in a few days i guess.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

If you can wait, J&L Aquatics will have their annual Boxing Day Sale (on Dec. 26th only) and that usually means an additional 20% off their already low prices.
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/em-pun3400/Eheim+Universal+1262+Water+Pump.html
--
Paul


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Bulk reef supply, can't forget them.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on JL sale, I set up an account so im ready. goreef has them as well.

It's easier to sneak a pump home than get it in the mail though as im sure some of you other reef guys understand.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Goreef.com is going through an ownership and management change and hopefully things go seamlessly for incoming orders.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I personally don't have that problem but you can always get it delivered to where you work. That's what I do with deliveries from Purolator, UPS and FedEx because its such a hassle to get deliveries when no one is home during the day.
--
Paul


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

doesn't SUM carry them? Pretty sure they do.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Ordered from JL plus a compact 1000 for my phos reactor,


----------

